# Specktra Secrets



## Janice (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to a special Monday edition of our "Specktra Secrets" community project. I encourage everyone to read the information below on how to share _your_ makeup secret for next week.












*All you need to do to participate is compose an email, attach your image (in .gif .jpg or .png) format to the email and send it to [email protected]. This is completely anonymous submission method.*


























Specktra Secrets were a bit late due to my schedule this week, secrets will return to their normal Sunday programming next week. As always, we look forward to reading _your_ secret next week!


----------



## florabundance (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL at the Fix+ one, i may have to look into that!
And the confidence one is so universal, props to whoever submitted that


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 8, 2008)

lmao i like the fix+ one


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 8, 2008)

These were really great this week! I kept cracking up over the Fix+ one, HILARIOUS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can definitely relate to the smokey eyes at work/black liner 24/7 too!


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Sep 8, 2008)

Love them all!!


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 8, 2008)

Whoa Fix+ LOL


----------



## pinkdotty (Sep 8, 2008)

fix+ one is great! hahah


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 8, 2008)

that Fix+ bottle has more uses than you know man....these were great


----------



## aziajs (Sep 8, 2008)

The Fix+ one is funny.
The "becoming a woman" one actually made my jaw drop.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Sep 8, 2008)

be careful with that fix+ down there... you know our stuff is sensitive lol...too funny!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 8, 2008)

Love the Fix +  That made me LOL too funny


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_The Fix+ one is funny.
The "becoming a woman" one actually made my jaw drop._

 
Mine too.


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 8, 2008)

Great secrets this week!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Sep 8, 2008)

omg the fix + one made me scream, and I was in class when I saw it haha.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 8, 2008)

I liked the fix+ one, but the one about becoming a woman is my fave.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Sep 8, 2008)

These are funny!!! hehehhe the fix+ deff got me laughing!!!!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 8, 2008)

I love them all this week, especially becoming a woman and fix+. I look forward to this now everyweek.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 8, 2008)

The "blue shadow" secret could SO be me, sans the red lipstick, though... nude lips  for me!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 8, 2008)

These just keep getting better and better!  I love these!


----------



## dorkeelovex (Sep 8, 2008)

hahaha all of these were great


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 8, 2008)

those are very amusing. i agree with the one about the fix+, that was funny as hell.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Sep 8, 2008)

the becoming a woman one breaks my heart. why would a parent say something like that?


----------



## kimmy (Sep 9, 2008)

haaaa @ the fix+ one.

i love the lashes photo.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 9, 2008)

My MA never told me about  *ALL *the uses for Fix +.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 9, 2008)

Now, I am starting to wonder about Prep & Prime.


----------



## chocokitty (Sep 9, 2008)

Excellent I have another use for Fix+ LOL


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 10, 2008)

omg! i sometimes cut my bottom lashes coz they're too long! haha






 Fix+....


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 10, 2008)

LOL...the Fix+ one is hilarious!


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocokitty* 

 
_Excellent I have another use for Fix+ LOL_


----------

